# Sideways Cutting



## roman

had me hooked on the first 2 photos


----------



## vipond33

I just knew there would be Lord Mount Baton out there somewhere. 
Too-ing and Fro-ing in the seduction of graven images. Bah.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting tool and review.


----------



## albachippie

I like the look of these. Could see many uses for them. Great review, thanks Gene,

Garry


----------



## jaykaypur

Those are 2 nice looking tools and I can see wher they would come in handy in a lot of circumstances.


----------



## SPalm

Neat.
I could see using them. Thanks.

And Ha, "I'd rather split infinitives". You jokester - but I agree.
Steve


----------



## chopnhack

Looks to be very handy in tight spaces. Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## b2rtch

I love the look of these chisels and I am sure that I could find a use for them too..


----------



## CDorsey

I've been looking at these for a while know, think I might pull the trigger.
I bet they would come in handy, not to mention the look cool. 
Envy of the job site.
Thanks for the review.

Chris


----------



## ScottinTexas

Very nice - thanks for the informative review. Probably never would have known of these otherwise.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

deffently a tool you can´t live not having in the belt ….......... just becourse of the X-factor

thanks for the rewiew and pictures 

Dennis


----------



## BrandonW

I was very close to purchasing one of these when lee valley had their free shipping deal. There's always next time. Thanks for the review.


----------

